# Casting reel



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Can anyone help and give advice on a quality casting reel. I used to use an ambassadeur 7000 and also 10000. The quality is not what it used to be.I could launch a cobia jig forever and this is what the new reel is for.Shimano service is terrible so the calcutta is out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

check out Avet MXL or LX with cast control.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank You/ havn't looked at that one.


----------

